# [HOW-TO] Customizing Your Carrier Banner + Extend char limit



## Webst3r (Jun 6, 2011)

*I've been getting about 69 million requests on this. So here's the thread to end them all. *

This will show you how to change the carrier text. for instance when you pull down the notification bar at the top is usually your carrier name (i.e. Verizon, Sprint, ect.) Today you will hopefully learn how to customize that to your liking.









*What you'll need;*
A framework-res.apk from the device you want to edit
A hex editor (I'll be using HxD)
A .zip manager (I use 7-zip)

*1) *Open your desired framework-res.apk (Open not extrct) in your .zip manager, and navigate to "res/xml/" drag "eri.xml to some place on your hard rive.

*2) *Open you hex editor and go to line "000001D0" (If you have issues after the tutorial try line "000001E0")










*3) * The highlighted text farthest to the right is your banner text. Highlight it, and type your desired text. Any text entered must remain within the dots. Don't type over the dots. I'll change mine to Cyanogen Mod.
**NOTE:* Some frameworks only allow for a certain number of characters in this field. the tutorial on extension is included in this post, just scroll a bit.

*4) * Save what you edited, and navigate back to "res/xml" in your framework-res.apk.

*5) *Take you edited "eri.xml" and place it into that directory! You don't need to save or sign the apk. Nothing. You''re done!










THIS NXT STEP IS MOST OF THE TIME NOT NEEDED, AND OPTIONAL

This next step will show you how to extend the character limit from 9 to 16 in eri.xml.

*What you'll need:*
APK Manager
A .zip manager (I suggest 7-zip)
A text editor (I'll be using Notepad++)
A framework-res.apk that you want to modify

*1)* Once you extract APKManager you should have a folder called "APKManager," somewhere.

*2)* Within that folder there's another folder called "place-apk-here-for-modding". Place you desired framework-res.apk into that folder.

*3)* Navigate back to the root of "APKManager", and double-click "Script.bat"

*4)* Press option 9 to decompile the apk. (It may take some time)

*5)* Once finished, navigate to "APKManager\projects\framework-res.apk\res\xml".

*6)* Inside look for a file called "eri.xml". Look for your carriers name (i.e. Sprint, Verizon Wireless, ect.). *NOTE:*Certain devices my display T-CDMA 64, which sets the limit of characters to 9. Anyways open eri.xml and look for your carrier name (or T-CDMA 64, whichever s in the XML). and I know this sounds crazy, but fill it with 16 X's. This way you can edit it in hex afterwards like in the above post, but this time you will have room for 1 characters.

*7) *Remember to save! Not "save as," but save.

*8) *Double-click "Script.bat" again, and choose option 11 to compile the apk

*9) *Say "y" to first option.

*10) * When that is done, a new folder called "keep" will be created. Open that folder, and delete resource.arsc.

*11) *Say "y" to the last option.

*12) * It will ask you to press any key, do that, and it will finish.

*13) *Navigate to the "place-apk-here-for-modding" folder, and you'll see a new file called, "unsignedframework-res.apk" open it with a .zip manager, and take the eri.xml file from it, and transfer it to your original framework-res.apk (Which should be in the same folder)

*14) *No push the framework file onto your phone, and you should should have an extended character limit. No signing, or anything extra!

Comments and suggestions are awesome. Thanks!

I'm welcome to feedback. Please let me know what you think. Thanks!


----------



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

Just use root tools. It will take care of that a little easier. Here is a link to get it.

WAREZ REMOVED - birdman

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

Droidx0351 said:


> Just use root tools. It will take care of that a little easier. Here is a link to get it.
> 
> WAREZ removed - birdman
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Why are you posting an APK for a paid app? A paid app for one of the devs for droid x none the less.


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

Also do not use root tools editor it will make your phone force close everything.


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

warez link removed, please do not post market available apk's on the site.


----------



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

Sorry! my bad. One of my friends sent me a link for it. I thought I would share it. It will not happen again.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## mKiller82 (Jun 15, 2011)

BrutalSauce said:


> Also do not use root tools editor it will make your phone force close everything.


I bought and used Root Tools to change my banner text last night. Haven't had an issue yet. Running the first CM7 beta released last weekend.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Webst3r (Jun 6, 2011)

mKiller82 said:


> I bought and used Root Tools to change my banner text last night. Haven't had an issue yet. Running the first CM7 beta released last weekend.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Whattever gets the job done.


----------



## CHRIS42060 (Jun 18, 2011)

An easier way that I performed this was to edit eri.xml, saved it to my SD card and then used Ninja Morph to replace the original in system-res.apk/res/xml. Worked excellent for me and Ninja Morph is free on the market.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Webst3r (Jun 6, 2011)

Its still requires of some editing. And if you want tot extend the character amount you have to recompile the apk.


----------



## macpro88 (Jun 16, 2011)

Awesome, thanks for posting this!


----------



## Jnehama (Jun 9, 2011)

BrutalSauce said:


> Also do not use root tools editor it will make your phone force close everything.


I have edited eri.xml before but root tools saves me the hassle. Works perfectly if you fill all the spaces with a character or space. No force closing, no editing required.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

